# Where to Snowboard in the West



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a newbie having navigated 13 mountains this past winter. I can manage blues and want to try a mountain in CO, Utah or Wyoming. I am seeking easy to get to from Boston, easy to get to from the airport and beginner friendly with a park for my traveling companion. Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

JACKSON HOLE, airport right across the street, and while you're there, grab a ride to Targhee


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Word on the street is that Utah is supposed to go-off this year from El Nino but its way to early to say for sure


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker don't have no park and its a wee bit of a drive...so don't come here.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

i live in mass. Of the 3 you listed Ive been to CO and UT. 99% sure ill be going to jackson this winter. All out of logan.

Im going to assume you have Summit County CO (breck,copper ETC) and Park City UT in mind, Along with Jackson Hole WY.

From a travel standpoint....

You cant fly to jackson non-stop like you can DIA (denver international airport) and SLC(salt lake city airport).

Between DIA and summit county CAN be a *HORROR* show. Dont quote me but i think its like an hour and a half. Although coming from the east coast I-70 is epic your first couple of times. IDK of any cheap easy transportation from airport to slopes. I had the luxury of friends in the area, and also did the rental car thing another trip. 

Going between SLC and Park City is wiked easy. like 45 minutes, 80 buck round trip shuttle, no worries. A bus to SLC itself was like 6 bucks 1 way if you wanted to check out the city n shit. 

From what ive found so far jackson seems just as easy as SLC. Ive only looked quick here and there for flights, no trouble finding 1 stop each way round trips. Cheap shuttle from the airport to the slopes, just like salt lake. 

Park City is loaded with bars 

Ill leave what mountains best suite what your tryna do to some of the local cats on the forum.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I googled "tryna" and found nothing.
What language is that and what does it mean?


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Big Sky, MT. Easy drive from Bozeman airport and it's huge with something for every level. Oh and it's not crowded at all.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Mammoth Mountain Ca.
one of the best parks in the country and has a huge variety of terrain.
Getting here is relatively easy. Hop on a plane to Reno and then from Reno take the puddle jumper to Mammoth.
When you get here message me and I'll give you the grand tour.


----------



## Pro Ride (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you thought of Whistler in Canada? The US to Canadian exchange rate is pretty good right now and if you book by the end of Oct there are good deals on accommodations and lift passes.

www.pro-ride.com - Freeride, freestyle and instructor Camps in Whistler Canada


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Having been to all of these locations, Big Sky Montana would be a top choice for you. 

You can be as beginner or advanced as you want to be and the terrain will not be your limiting factor. It's like 45 minutes from Bozeman. You can stay slopeside. 

Utah is ok, snow is hit or miss and you absolutely have to be there the day it snows to get good pow runs. Jackson is awesome but also gets tracked out quickly. Big Sky is Jackson Hole on steroids.....

Saying all that, I live and continue to live in CO for a reason.... It's fun to travel and experience different mountains but the snow quality is way more consistent and for a longer period of time here.... I70 Sucks though, if you choose here take a shuttle and skip driving


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pro Ride said:


> Have you thought of Whistler in Canada? The US to Canadian exchange rate is pretty good right now and if you book by the end of Oct there are good deals on accommodations and lift passes.
> 
> Pro Ride Snowboard Camps | Whistler, BC - Freeride, freestyle and instructor Camps in Whistler Canada



This is the "general travel" forum and not the " general trolling" forum. :finger1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I dunno Argo, it looks pretty rad....*



Pro Ride said:


> Have you thought of Whistler in Canada? The US to Canadian exchange rate is pretty good right now and if you book by the end of Oct there are good deals on accommodations and lift passes.
> 
> Pro Ride Snowboard Camps | Whistler, BC - Freeride, freestyle and instructor Camps in Whistler Canada





Argo said:


> This is the "general travel" forum and not the " general trolling" forum. :finger1:












I've heard Canadians are FUCKING HILARIOUS during the winter, you should totally go there!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> I googled "tryna" and found nothing.
> What language is that and what does it mean?


Tryna re-google it...? 
Urban Dictionary: tryna
What does TRYNA mean? - TRYNA Definition - Meaning of TRYNA - InternetSlang.com
OLLY MURS LYRICS - Stop Tryna Change Me
tryna - Deutsch-?bersetzung – Linguee W?rterbuch
...


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

neni said:


> Tryna re-google it...?
> Urban Dictionary: tryna
> What does TRYNA mean? - TRYNA Definition - Meaning of TRYNA - InternetSlang.com
> OLLY MURS LYRICS - Stop Tryna Change Me
> ...


Good looks with the backup :yahoo: Some serious research you put in there



caribchakita said:


> I am a newbie having navigated 13 mountains this past winter. I can manage blues and want to try a mountain in CO, Utah or Wyoming. I am seeking easy to get to from Boston, easy to get to from the airport and beginner friendly with a park for my traveling companion. Thanks for your suggestions


Any progress with your destination this winter?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Tryna re-google it...?
> Urban Dictionary: tryna
> What does TRYNA mean? - TRYNA Definition - Meaning of TRYNA - InternetSlang.com
> OLLY MURS LYRICS - Stop Tryna Change Me
> ...





direride said:


> Good looks with the backup :yahoo: Some serious research you put in there...


:laugh: Neni FTW! Grammar Nazi's "_Google-Fu_" is no match for yours! :cheer:


----------

